# Simular en Arduino en Proteus.



## Cesarrpy (May 23, 2016)

Saludos colegas,   deseo simular Arduino (1.6.9)  en Proteus (8.1 Sp1), pero siempre me da un error y se me luego se me cierra el proteus. 
este es el archivo que cargo en el proteus para simular el arduino: 
C:\\Users\\CESAR PATIÃ‘O\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\build37a5d60ac8c06db4fb3fa0faae03bd2a.tmp/Prueba_2_parapa.ino.hex

si me pueden ayudar le agradezco. 

Saludos ...


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 23, 2016)

Cesarrpy dijo:


> Saludos colegas,   deseo simular Arduino (1.6.9)  en Proteus (8.1 Sp1), pero siempre me da un error y se me luego se me cierra el proteus.


Eso suele suceder por usar un Proteus pirata. (Con crack)


Cesarrpy dijo:


> Este es el archivo que cargo en el proteus para simular el arduino:
> C:\\Users\\CESAR PATIÃ‘O\\AppData\\Local\\Temp\\build37a5d60ac8c06db4fb3fa0faae03bd2a.tmp/Prueba_2_parapa.ino.hex


Nosotros no tenemos acceso a tu sistema.

Mira por aquí: *¿Cómo subo imágenes y archivos?* 

Aunque no servirá de mucho simular el programa de ese archivo, porque el problema se puede deber al Proteus que tienes, o al modelo ejecutable del arduino que se usó en Proteus.


----------



## Cesarrpy (May 24, 2016)

ok. pero el problema es el Proteus pirata?  o el programa de arduino?.. porque he visto varios tutoriales donde el archivo que genera arduino termina en: .cpp.hex   y a mi me aparece es .ino.Hex


----------



## Cesarrpy (May 24, 2016)

Listo compañeros, ya solucione.. solo desinstale el proteus y lo volvi a instarla.. y me funciono todo bien.. Gracias al pana D@rkbytes.

Saludos.


----------



## SamNR (Sep 11, 2016)

Cesarrpy dijo:


> ok. pero el problema es el Proteus pirata?  o el programa de arduino?.. porque he visto varios tutoriales donde el archivo que genera arduino termina en: .cpp.hex   y a mi me aparece es .ino.Hex






A MI TAMBIEN ME PASA ESO SOLO ME GENERA UN ARCHIVO ino.hex Y EL cpp.hex no me aparece si el arduino que uso es el ejecutable tendria descargar otro...??


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 11, 2016)

El archivo ino.hex es por que respeta el nombre del archivo, quiero aclarar que Arduino es en realidad C/C++, podrías renombrar el .ino a .cpp y compilar usando otro compilador, la única diferencia del ino de arduino es que no incluye las cabeceras ya que se declaran en otro lado, de hecho se usa un archivo main.cpp y este llama a las funciones en el %proyecto%.ino así que la extensión .ino.hex no es el problema.


----------

